# innovationuae.com



## neophyte (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone guide me on innovation uae if the are scam or real recruitment agency.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I had a look at their website and they don't look like a genuine recruitment agency.


----------



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi ak1309,

Are they reputed contractors? Heard many big banks & other leading organizations are outsourcing their contracts to such contractors. Is it ok to work for a company on a contractor payroll.


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

torch_bearer said:


> Hi ak1309,
> 
> Are they reputed contractors? Heard many big banks & other leading organizations are outsourcing their contracts to such contractors. Is it ok to work for a company on a contractor payroll.


When I came to the UAE I worked for a similar company as job market was tough for someone fresh from uni. You have to understand hiring employer from outsourcing company is more cost effective than direct contract. As benefits etc need to be provided.

So to answer your question. It's a good entry point to work for big financial institutions or try different ones. Once in work your way up.


----------



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks ak1309. Your response is quite helpful.

I have an offer from a contractor. I am bit sceptical about the same as it is on contractors payroll and not on company's.

Although the offer is good, but I am only apprehensive about this being an off-roll position.

I am being told that these days due to localization (emiratization) and to reduce costs & head count, outsourcing is a norm. Is it correct?

What are the chances that the company after a while(say an year or 2) will absorb the employee and have a direct contract with him.


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

torch_bearer said:


> Thanks ak1309. Your response is quite helpful.
> 
> I have an offer from a contractor. I am bit sceptical about the same as it is on contractors payroll and not on company's.
> 
> ...


If you like the offer then take it. Get your foot in and get absorbed on the payroll. Is this for a financial institution and is it multinational if yes then for sure. Your understanding is right about emiratizatiom and why a lot of outsourcing companies are favoured. My first job 7 Yeats back was with a multinational bank where I worked for a year and was offered on the bank's payroll. I however left banking and branched onto a separate financial services arm lol sucker! Get that UAE work ex and start shopping if they don't offer you a permanent roll after a year. It's Middle East people are here for money and good life


----------



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. It is for a multi-national telecommunication firm. I am going ahead with accepting the offer believing that there would be fair change of moving to co mpany payroll after an year or atleast renewal of this contract with contractor (this is 1 yr contract)


----------

